# Elusive bass.



## Mxcmead (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys,
Im pond fishing in my secret fishing hole in gulf breeze that is packed with some nice bass. The problem im having is the pond is also over ran with turtles that b line to anything that enters the water. Reluctant to hooking ANOTHER turtle, i am forced to reel in my line. On top of that the bass just arnt biting. They jump clear out of the water for dragonflies every minute or so but wont bite frog/worm lures or even live crickets anymore. I would like to blame it on the lack of rain lately but i just dont know. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

If they are that aggressive on top, I would either try a small original floater f-7 rapala (let it sit and give small little twitches) or a small spinner bait just under the surface (like a rooster tail). You mentioned worms, have you tried throwing them wieghtless? let them slow flutter and then sit for awhile with small lil shakes. I like junebug for this. sounds like you may be dealing with clear water and spooky bass. Just my thoughts:whistling:


----------



## Mxcmead (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes i have tried weightless senko worms with great success in the past, but they wont go for it anymore. The water is very clear and spooked bass is anyways an issue. The pond is overgrown with weeds making rooster tails hard to use. Weedless worms is the only thing i have had success with but they just arnt having it anymore. I did catch a small bass on a top water frog lure, but the rest of the time they just shy away.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

You could try a different or unusual color of worm (yellow, pink, etc.) or dip the tail of the worms you currently use in red or yellow garlic dye. Also, you could try using some form of scent on your lure. A weedless frog, crawdad, tube, or fluke might be a good option as well...


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

It's too damn hotttt!!!

KsB


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

here is a big secrete i use to use all the time....if u can catch them with nets or what ever use dragon fly's, use a hook just big enough to keep him from kiting away, the bass cant stand the sound of them wings buzzing on the water...


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Ha! I think what everyone is means is to try EVERYTHING. No kidding. not being a smart ass either. Try everything you have with every different presentation possible until you find something that fools them. But I think Cathunter hit the nail on the head. :whistling:


----------



## Mxcmead (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for all of the input, just got back from the pond for a couple of at sunset with no luck. I would love to blame it on lack of rain or heat, but user error is always on the table. How do you catch dragonflies? Doesnt seem like something a bait shop would carry either. I have been at every possible time of day. Used a couple rattle traps and new top water weedless frogs tonight. I may just wait until the next rain and try then. Ill keep you guys informed. In the mean time feel free to keep the suggestions coming. Thanks.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i always used a long handled net and i would catch them around the edges of ponds resting on the lillys


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

fly rod and littly floating flys would kill em


----------



## Mxcmead (Jun 5, 2011)

Ill have to try that. I bet if i could catch a dragonfly i would get the bass lol. They rocket out of the water for them all day


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

kill the turtles.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Take some small baby bream or shiners and fish under a small cork with about a 1/0 hook.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

go super finesse on them. 4" slim stick rigged wacky on light line (8lb test) when im having a tough day i throw that in black grape.


----------



## Mxcmead (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll have to try that. Alot easier than catching dragonflies


----------



## HueyGunner (Jan 2, 2010)

Try a Fly Rod with a floating bug that has streamers, or later in the day a bumblbee popper and twitch it 3 to 4 times let it sit then recast in the same area just get ready to rumble LO(L


----------



## Mxcmead (Jun 5, 2011)

So yesterday morning 6-18 myself and fishing partner got up early to go check the pond and ended up catching 2 healthy bass with 5 solid misses between us. The bass we very active and would hit anything moving in the water. Feeling good about yesterday we went out today 6-19 fathers day and nothing. No movement at all. We were out at the same time, weather was probably a few degrees cooler yesterday. What would make bass act like that? Using a new top water rattletrap from rapella, works great.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

How deep is that water? It has been very hot and if that water isn't deep the water may be hotter than the Bass want. I know at the Eat River the water has been between 83 and 86 degrees early in the morning. I have found that fishing really early before the sun is up is best. after that sun comes up, you may as well go home or find plenty of docks or deep water. 

KsB


----------



## Mxcmead (Jun 5, 2011)

The water is very shallow. There is probably 2-3 feet before it turns into green mush. The fish and turtles have highways under all the mush too. The bass will disappear and emerge 50 ft away. So finding them and luring them out can be a challenge.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Try some Scum Frogs early in the morning. After the sun comes up, good luck, that water will heat up like a tea kettle.

KsB


----------

